# pas de chaîne de la tnt sur l'application my canal



## thepretender57 (22 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous , je viens de recevoir mon apple tv 4K et j'en ai profité pour installé molotov et j'ai créé un compte sur my canal également afin de recevoir les chaines de la tnt . Je précise que je n'ai pris aucun abonnement. Mais j'ai cru comprendre que les chaines de la tnt étaient bien gratuites . Or je ne les vois pas sur mon apple tv ; Aurais je mal compris ou loupé quelque chose ? car depuis l'iphone je les vois bien  mais çà m'oblige a passer par airplay , un peu chian surtout que l'application existe bien sur l'apple tv. 
Si quelqu'un a une idée je le remercie d'avance 
Cordialement


----------



## David1er (23 Septembre 2017)

Si tu es abonné chez Free avec l’option qui va bien 2€/mois tu as accès à ces chaînes en plus de celles (canalplay) disponibles sur la Freebox


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Septembre 2017)

thepretender57 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous , je viens de recevoir mon apple tv 4K et j'en ai profité pour installé molotov et j'ai créé un compte sur my canal également afin de recevoir les chaines de la tnt . Je précise que je n'ai pris aucun abonnement. Mais j'ai cru comprendre que les chaines de la tnt étaient bien gratuites . Or je ne les vois pas sur mon apple tv ; Aurais je mal compris ou loupé quelque chose ? car depuis l'iphone je les vois bien  mais çà m'oblige a passer par airplay , un peu chian surtout que l'application existe bien sur l'apple tv.
> Si quelqu'un a une idée je le remercie d'avance
> Cordialement



Perso, même avec un compte Canalplay, je n'ai pas les chaînes de la TNT. Et je m'en fous car j'ai Molotov qui remplit très bien cet usage.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Septembre 2017)

David1er a dit:


> Si tu es abonné chez Free avec l’option qui va bien 2€/mois tu as accès à ces chaînes en plus de celles (canalplay) disponibles sur la Freebox



Avec l'Apple TV et l'application qui va bien, pas besoin de prendre une option chez son FAI.


----------



## David1er (25 Septembre 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Avec l'Apple TV et l'application qui va bien, pas besoin de prendre une option chez son FAI.


Bien sur que si. Il faut s'identifier sur l'application canalplay et tu peux le faire via free pour 2€ par mois. Sauf évidemment si tu es abonné à canal.


----------



## thepretender57 (25 Septembre 2017)

je suis bien identifié sur mycanal depuis l'apple tv . J'ai également pris l'application sur iPhone et j'ai bien les chaines de la TNT , et l'avantage par rapport a molotov c'est que c'est en 1080 P 
Ma question est pourquoi je ne les vois pas sur l'apple tv alors que si l'iphone elle sont bien presente , je les vois je les lis et je peux les lire également par airplay , Mais bon je préférais les lires directement depuis l'application my canal sur mon apple TV mais là pas de chaines


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Septembre 2017)

David1er a dit:


> Bien sur que si. Il faut s'identifier sur l'application canalplay et tu peux le faire via free pour 2€ par mois. Sauf évidemment si tu es abonné à canal.



Payer 2€ par mois pour voir des chaînes gratuites, il faut oser.

Perso, j’ai totalement viré la TV via services de FAI et remplacé par l’Apple TV et applications.

Ça marche très bien et ça me coûte moins cher qu’un abonnement Internet avec TV.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Septembre 2017)

thepretender57 a dit:


> je suis bien identifié sur mycanal depuis l'apple tv . J'ai également pris l'application sur iPhone et j'ai bien les chaines de la TNT , et l'avantage par rapport a molotov c'est que c'est en 1080 P
> Ma question est pourquoi je ne les vois pas sur l'apple tv alors que si l'iphone elle sont bien presente , je les vois je les lis et je peux les lire également par airplay , Mais bon je préférais les lires directement depuis l'application my canal sur mon apple TV mais là pas de chaines



Molotov c’est du HD même dans la version gratuite (après, pour celle-ci ça dépend du débit).


----------



## David1er (25 Septembre 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Payer 2€ par mois pour voir des chaînes gratuites, il faut oser.
> 
> Perso, j’ai totalement viré la TV via services de FAI et remplacé par l’Apple TV et applications.
> 
> Ça marche très bien et ça me coûte moins cher qu’un abonnement Internet avec TV.



FAUT PAS ABUSER . Les 2 € ce n'est évidemment pas pour les chaines gratuites c'est pour les chaines de Canal Panorama. Ce qui par effet de bord te donne accès à l’application MyCanal et donc à ces chaines gratuites et à celle de canal panorama.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Septembre 2017)

David1er a dit:


> FAUT PAS ABUSER . Les 2 € ce n'est évidemment pas pour les chaines gratuites c'est pour les chaines de Canal Panorama. Ce qui par effet de bord te donne accès à l’application MyCanal et donc à ces chaines gratuites et à celle de canal panorama.



Soit. Mais c’est quand même payer pour voir les chaînes de la TNT par un autre biais que le canal hertzien, comme tous les abonnements Internet avec TV.

Perso, j’ai un abonnement Internet (fibre) + téléphone à 15€ par mois, une Apple TV et la version gratuite de Molotov (+ quelques autres apps). Et je m’en sors très bien.

Avec l’abonnement à Netflix, la télé par Internet me revient à 25€ par mois.


----------



## David1er (25 Septembre 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Perso, j’ai un abonnement Internet (fibre) + téléphone à 15€ par mois, une Apple TV et la version gratuite de Molotov (+ quelques autres apps). Et je m’en sors très bien.
> Avec l’abonnement à Netflix, la télé par Internet me revient à 25€ par mois.


On s'éloigne du sujet mais je n'ai pas la chance d'avoir la fibre. Ce qui permet effectivement de voir les choses autrement.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Septembre 2017)

J’ai téléchargé l’Application My Canal sur mon iPad. Avec cette application j’ai bien accès aux programmes des chaînes de la TNT. Par contre, avec celle pour Apple TV, je ne les ai pas.


----------



## David1er (25 Septembre 2017)

Ça doit dépendre de ton compte mycanal. Perso je suis abonné canal panorama chez Free et j’ai ces chaînes tnt sur Apple TV


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Septembre 2017)

David1er a dit:


> Ça doit dépendre de ton compte mycanal. Perso je suis abonné canal panorama chez Free et j’ai ces chaînes tnt sur Apple TV



C’est bien possible. J’ai un compte gratuit (sans abonnement à Canal +), qui me permet de voir en Replay les programmes en clair de la chaîne.


----------



## thepretender57 (26 Septembre 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Molotov c’est du HD même dans la version gratuite (après, pour celle-ci ça dépend du débit).


 molotov c'est du 720P  encore un petit effort , le 1080 est prévu mais aucune date


----------



## thepretender57 (26 Septembre 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> J’ai téléchargé l’Application My Canal sur mon iPad. Avec cette application j’ai bien accès aux programmes des chaînes de la TNT. Par contre, avec celle pour Apple TV, je ne les ai pas.


 c'est ce que je reproche un peu car l'application pour iPhone iPad les chaines de la tnt sont bien presente mais lorsqu'on passe par l'application sur l'apple tv il n'y a rien. Ce serait bien que l'application soit égale pour chaque appareil , çà éviterait de passer par airplay


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Septembre 2017)

thepretender57 a dit:


> molotov c'est du 720P  encore un petit effort , le 1080 est prévu mais aucune date



https://www.molotov.tv/offers



> Accédez aux chaînes de la TNT en HD (selon la chaîne et le trafic internet), en live et en replay, et disposez de 10h de bookmarks pour enregistrer vos émissions favorites.


----------



## thepretender57 (26 Septembre 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> https://www.molotov.tv/offers



 je connais , 
HD............ 720P


----------



## David1er (26 Septembre 2017)

De toute façon 720 ou 1080 ça doit pas changer grand chose vu que l'apple tv 4K upscale tout en 4K HDR. Pas sur que le résultats soit top. Comme les vidéo youtube en 4K qu'apple ne veut pas utiliser - l'apple tv récupère alors le flux en hd et l'upscale en 4K. D'après ce que j’ai lu le résultat ne serait pas fameux.


----------



## thepretender57 (26 Septembre 2017)

raison de plus pour avoir au moins du 1080P dejà au départ et là franchement la qualité est au rdv . 
J'ai testé tous mes films avec infuse alors qu'avant je passais par un lecteur externe ( pop corn )  j'ai regardé mad max et franchement rien à dire la qualité est là . 
Apres c'est mon avis perso , mais ceux qui ont franchis le pas d'acheter cette apple TV 4K et qui lisent comme moi leur films en 1080 P  avec infuse ou autre dites moi ce que vous pensez de la qualité ?


----------



## Daffy44 (28 Septembre 2017)

Perso je lis tout avec infuse et c’est top.
Regret sur Molotov et MyCANAL sur
Flux (sauf sur certaines chaînes en 1080 pour canal play)
En revanche pas de flux audio dts et|ou Dolby pour aucune des 2 app


----------



## thepretender57 (1 Octobre 2017)

idem , infuse est l'application indispensable à avoir pour son apple tv , au top . ET également d'accord pour le flux de molotov, le 720P fait mal au yeux  mais bon çà dépanne . Vivement qu'ils passent en 1080 , en attendant çà se regarde


----------



## David1er (1 Octobre 2017)

Franchement je préfère Plex qui marche ou sur tu sois et qui est mieux organisé


----------

